# Workhorse Introduces SD-10 Screen Drying Cabinet



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The SD-10 screen drying cabinet from Workhorse Products is designed to help streamline the screen preparation process saving time, money and improving screen quality. With features including an industrial filter, a 222 CFM output blower, and adjustable pressurized or circular airflow, this innovative unit focuses on eliminating screen prep-related problems. 

By helping to prevent pinholes caused by contaminates, inconsistent drying times, etc., it boosts throughput and reduces the time and costs of repairs and do-overs. The high-output, versatile cabinet holds up to 10 screens from 20 inches by 24 inches to 25 inches by 36 inches O.D., with adjustable rack space. 

The SD-10 also has a stainless-steel finned strip, 120V, 1,200-degree F heater, and perforated, galvanized-steel angled shelves to maximize airflow and ensure screen edge contact only. Other features include a temperature controller with a digital dual display that shows both the set and internal temperature.

The SD-10 is made of industrial-strength sheet metal with double-wall construction and a single sealed insulated door. Mounted on heavy-duty, lockable casters, it is easily positioned to accommodate shop flow, while strong enough to function as a stand for most bench-model exposure units. 

To learn more, visit 
SD-10 SERIES SCREEN DRYING CABINET.

Workhorse Products offers a full range of manual and automatic screen printing equipment. It specializes in start-up packages as well as training and on-going education for beginners and veterans. Workhorse has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala, and China. For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the website at www.workhorseproducts.com; email to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305.


----------

